# Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

hi welche schnurstärke MONOFIL reicht für forellen aus??


----------



## aliencook (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

0,18 auf jeden Fall.
gibt auch welche die angeln mit 16er.. 
Mit gut eingestellter Bremse alles kein Ding!


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

lol weiss aber nciht was für eine auf miener rolle ist^^ kann ich ja nicht messen oder??


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Mit ner enstsprechend empfindlichen Lehre (ohne drücken) kriegst du ziemlich genaue Werte beim messen.
Da aber Mono nicht gerade so teuer ist, würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Schnur austauschen. 
Durch lange Lagerung verlieren die Schnüre ziemlich an Tragkraft (je nachdem wie und wo gelagert etwas langsamer oder schneller...)


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Ich fische mit ner 10ner geflochtenen und 22er Monovorfach. Ne 18ner Mono als Hauptschnur wäre mir zu dünn. Aber jeder hat da so seine Meinung.... Frag mal bei Deinem Verkäufer vor Ort, was er empfiehlt.


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Kommt immer drauf an, was im Teich drinnen ist. Bei nur Portionsforellen ist 0,18 mehr als ausreichend, wenn Rute und Bremseinstellung stimmen kann man damit auch problemlos 2 Kilo Forellis bändigen.Wenn aber noch Störe und/ oder Welse drinnen sind, dann würde ich eine 0,22er nehmen.


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

ne sind nur forellen drin geht auch ein o,20er??


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Das kommt darauf an, wo du angelst und wie.

wenn ich im Bach oder Fluß angle, dann nimm ich auf jeden Fall eine 0,23, weil ich mit Grundkontakt und Hindernissen (Planzen, Steine, Treibgut usw.) rechnen muß.

Weiter ist es eine Frage, wie du angeln willst:
Beim Grundfischen, nimm leiner als Hauptschnur eine dickere (0,23/0,25), das Vorfach kann dann dünner sein;
mit durchlaufenden Spiro oder Wasserkugel oder auch Durchlauf-Pose, nimm auch lieber eine 0,23 als Hauptschnur, weil du eben mit dauerndem Abrieb zu tun hast.

Du kannst natürlich auch feiner angeln, dann aber überpürfe ständig die Schnur oder aber du riskierst Abrisse #h


----------



## Aal-Round-Talent (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Ich benutze auch ne 0,22 da ich nicht das Geld für mehrere Ruten bzw. Spulen habe. 
Mit der gehe ich auch dann auf Barsch (hatte auch schon Zander mit verhaftet) mit Spinner oder Twister. 
Selbst beim Abangeln eines Lachsforellenteiches habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit dieser stärke. Habe alle rausbekommen und jeden Biss verwerten können. Kann zwar gut sein das manche oder einige das auch mit ner 0,18 machen.
Denke das es die Fische auch nicht so wahnsinig stört ob 0,18 oder 0,22 wenn die Hunger haben beißen die auch wenn die minimal was auf der Wasseroberfläche an Schnur sehen.
Meiner Meinung ist die Fettung weitaus entscheidender, wenn ne 0,18 Schnur plan auf dem Wasser treibt oder sogar Tiefgang hat ist das störender, wie wenn ne 0,22 gut gefettet - minimal in Kreisen aufliegt.
Zudem Vorfach ist klar das ich da was leichteres nehme, immer so nach den verhältnissen was noch drin schwimmt.


----------



## Grundblei (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Ne feine 3-25g Rute, dazu ne vernünftige Rolle mit gut regulierbarer Bremse und ne 0,18er Balzer Royal!
Damit hab ich bis jetzt noch jede Forelle gebändigt bekommen #h


----------



## micbrtls (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

kommt auch darauf an, wie vorsichtig die Forellen beißen. Habe schon Teiche erlebt, an denen die Forellen mit einer 20iger kein Problem hatten, habe aber auch schon Teiche gehabt, bei denen ich eine 14ener gebraucht habe. Auf jeden Fall sollte das Vorfach für die Fische nicht zu sehen sein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Habe schon Teiche erlebt, an denen die Forellen mit einer 20iger kein Problem hatten, habe aber auch schon Teiche gehabt, bei denen ich eine 14ener gebraucht habe.



Ich habe auch schon Forellen erlebt, die garnicht in Teichen wohnen. |bigeyes


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

also ich habe jetzt eine 24er genommen (sicher ist sicher ) und habe einen Sbiro gekauft( schwimmend ) wie ist dort die montage?? kann mir die einer noch mal sagen wie er sie macht mit einem schwimmendem sbiro??


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

ein welche hakengröße reicht für forellen aus???


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> ein welche hakengröße reicht für forellen aus???


 
Welchen Köder willst du denn verwenden? #c
Ich verwende je nach Köder verschiedene Haken !


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

wollte maden und grashüpfer nehmen!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> wollte maden und grashüpfer nehmen!!!


 
dazu verwende ich je anch Lust und Laune Größe 8, 10 oder 12 ... wobei 10 am meisten #h


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

ok also doch so klein und wie ist die montage jetzt mit einem schwimmendem sbiro??? und wie holt man den köder ein gibt es bestimmt techniken??


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Vorfachlänge 1,20 m; ein kleines Bleischrot mittig anklemmen;
3 - 5 Maden mit der Seite, wo man glaubt Augen zu sehen, an den Haken, so dass sie sich zappeln;
weit rauswerfen und dann entweder Spiro treiben lassen, oder langsam einzupfen oder 1m einholen und zwischendurch Haken absinken lassem .. da ist deine Kreativität gefragt.

Kreativität ist überhaupt am erfolgreichten, denn wenn etwas nicht geht, versuche es anders #h


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

ok danke schon mal glaubst du ich kann in dänemark blavand hornhechte und meerforellen noch fangen oder nicht???


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

habe noch ein wichtige frage und zwar ob der schwimmende sbirolino wenn man ihn ausgeworfen hat und dann ein bisschen einholt und dann wartet liegt der Sbirolino dann auf der wasseroberfläche oder muss er senkrecht stehen???


----------



## Hai-Happen (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Der liegt dann auf der Wasseroberfläche!!!

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:


----------



## schnubby0815 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

moin moin...
also ich habe auf all meinen ruten ne 0,22 tranparent drauf und bin total damit zu friden!!!
auf meiner schlepprute habe ich ne 0,25 drauf,da ich an einem großen teich mit vielen verschiedenen fischarten rechnen muß.....
mfg der schnubby


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Also ich habe eine 25èr schnur drauf do kann man auch wenn man mal ein hänger hat ein bischen doller ziehe und die reisst auch nicht sofort !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:g:g:m:vik:#6|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## zesch (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

0,14 Waku, am klaren kalten Bach mit starken Bachforellen....

mit einer Rolle für 11,95 € (Cormoran mit Kampfbremse)

= bei einer 0,16 Schnur nehmen die Forellen weniger Köder.....eindeutig !

Auf MeFo nicht unter 0,18 Waku, das muß sein...

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Fischer2008 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Hy Stanleyclan also ich würde mindestens 10 oder 12 haken verwenden und ne 22 Vorfachschnur  denn ich habe auch schon oft bei mir am teich die erfahrung gemacht das ich auf meiner anderen rute ne 18 hatte und mir 3 oder 4 mal hintereinander das vorfach abgerissen ist bei normalen Forellen


Achja und ich habe nochmal ne frage an alle :Kennt einer noch angelteiche in  der nähe von Bochum???


Mit Freundlichen Gruß Marvin


----------



## forellenangler94 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

hi leute,
ich würde an eurer stelle keine 0.22 schnur nehmen ich nehme ne 0.14 vorfachschnur und das reicht damit habe ich schon 1.5 kg forellen gefangen ohne probleme.
Petri heil Forellenangler94


----------



## stanleyclan (2. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

1,5 kilo??? ich bin heute aus dem urlaub in dänemark wiedergekommen und habe dort an dem forellensee ho/blavand geangelt und dort habe ich eine 3,8 kilo forelle herausgeholt und ich glaube nicht das eine 0.14 für die gereicht hätte......


PS: es war kein einzelfall mit der 3.8 kilo forelle, denn es sind die ganze zeit riesige forellen aus dem wassergesprungen....

mfg stanleyclan

versuche auch noch ein bild von der forelle reinzustellen!


----------



## flasha (2. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Konger Schnur 0.18er 4,7Kg Tragkraft.


----------



## Nero1712 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Ich nutze eine 14ner mono mit 3,1 kg tragkraft reicht für alle fische auch für 2,5 kilo forellen


----------



## Ulli3D (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

14er Mono mit 3,1 kg Tragkraft???????

Wer hat denn diese Zauberschnur hergestellt oder ist das nur der Aufdruck auf dem Aufkleber?


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Man sollte sich auf solche Fantasiebehauptungen von Herstellern echt nicht verlassen.

Da stimmt was ganz sicher nicht. Bei Monos ist die TK oft erlogen, bei Geflechten der Durchmesser.

Da lob ich mir doch die 18er Stroft GTM, die hält 3.6 Kilo und das stimmt auch.


----------



## voice (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

viele fragen..... also...erst mal ganz entscheidend, die größe und die qualität der forellen... ist das ne dänemarkschnellzüchtung oder ne in der strömung gezüchtete forelle... das ist ein riesenunterschied... da wo ich angle haben die forellen dermaßen qualm auf der achse, das ich, ohne die anglerische qualität anzweifeln zu wollen, einen drill mit einer 0,14ner nicht erleben möchte. dann die grundrute immer stärker wählen als bei der schlepprute.
lange rede kurzer geist... in der anlage sind forellen ab 2 kg bis 12kg im see... da nehm ich ne 0,25ger trabucco supersoft für die grundangelei ... wenn ich sie bekomme....zum schleppen eine 0,22ger mit 0,20ger vorfach....bestenfalls auch die trabucco.... 
beim schimmenden spiro nehm ich auch kein vorfach sondern binde durch (also den haken direkt an die hauptschnur).... der spiro wird dann durch 2 hintereinander aufgezogene gummistopper fixiert. wenn die forellen unproblematisch sind nehm ich ein kleines blei ca. 50cm vor den haken ... bei zickigen fischen ohne blei...damit der köder noch langsamer absinkt.
aber letzendlich sind das nuancen... du musst an deine montage glauben....
versuchs mal... wenn du alle tipps probieren willst hast du eh ein jahr zu tun....
voice


----------



## ExoriLukas (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

0,18 reicht vollkommen zumindest am Puff


----------



## Markus_NRW (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Wie schon meine Vorredner sagten : gute 18er Mono + weiche Rute und sensible bremse, sollte dir am Forellipuff nix passieren. Wobei ich ebenfalls der Meinung bin, das mit ner Montage ( 18er Haupt / 16er Vorfach ) ebenfalls nen Stör drinne is. Solange der nit gerade Rekordgrööße hat  kommt halt auf die Qualität der verwendeten Materialien an sowie der Platz zum drillen 

Das ganze eine Stufe höher also 20er Haupt / 18er Vorfach sollte dich dann vielleicht völlig beruhigen, da dieses fürn Puff völlig ausreicht.


----------



## voice (8. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

... und ich meine ....lieber einen biss weniger als eine forelle mehr die mit einer montage im maul rumschwimmt...


----------



## rolli2008 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

0,18mm reichen aus, das sagst Du. Wir haben ein Gewässer mit Seeforellen von bis zu 25Pfd. da lachen dich die Fische aus wenn Du mit so einem Schnürchen kommst. Unter 0,25mm brauchste garnicht anzufangen.


----------



## voice (12. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

ich denke es ist eine gute idee etwas stärker zu beginnen und mit wachsender erfahrung...besserem material....besserer kenntnis des gewässers und des besatzes sich an die unteren schnurstärken heran zu tasten...


----------



## Chrisi7.10 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

ich angle lieber mit ner dickerren schnur weil wenn dan mal ne große forrelle anbeist und man hat die rollenbremse nicht richtig eingestell könnte es zu matterial verlust führen also würde ich lieber eine etwas dickere schnur nehmen


----------



## troutmaster69 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> hi welche schnurstärke MONOFIL reicht für forellen aus??



Wenn auch größere Forellen im See sind solltest du mit einer 0,22er Mono bzw. einer 0,10er Geflochtenen angeln.
Beim Vorfach würde ich auch nicht unter 0,20 mm gehen. Wenn du eine feinere Montage wählst und der Fisch gerade in dem Moment flüchtet in dem du den Anhieb setzt......ärgerst du dich grün und blau |uhoh:

Gruß, troutmaster


----------



## WallerKalle04 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Benutze auch ne 14er mono!


----------



## GT512 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



flasha schrieb:


> Konger Schnur 0.18er 4,7Kg Tragkraft.


 
hallo

wollte mal fragen,wo du die Konger her hast,hab gegoolet aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.habe nämlich vor auch auf ne 14 mono umzusteigen um zu sehen,ob das einen großen unterschieder zu der 18 mono macht die ich sonst immer auf Forelle verwende.

schon mal im vorraus danke #6

mfg alex


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (19. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Also wir haben das letzte mal in Dänemark mit 17 geflochtener und 35iger monofil geangelt ! über mangelnde bisse konnte man sich nciht beschweren und habne auch alle fische rausbekommen #6


----------



## Ulli3D (19. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



flasha schrieb:


> Konger Schnur 0.18er 4,7Kg Tragkraft.



Aufkleber kann jeder herstellen:g


----------



## zesch (20. August 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

@ Experten der dickeren Schnurstärken:

Rollen haben auch Bremsen die man einstellen kann....

wenn ich Welse von 35 - 45 KG mit einer Geflochtenen von 9 KG Tragkraft bändige,

dann sollte eine Schnur, zum Forellenangeln, so unauffällig wie möglich sein, um überhaupt Bisse zu bekommen. Weiter eine gute Knotenfestigkeit besitzen und zu wenig Eigendrall besitzen / entwickeln....hohe Tragkraft bringt einen kaum weiter

+ ich glaube hier im Fred ist die Rede vom "Normalangler" aus Deutschland = Puff, Bach, Fluß event. MeFo....

und nicht von Dänemark Monstern oder sonstigen Seeungeheuern

( ich benutze am Bach eine durchgehende Schnurstärke ohne Vorfach )

z.B. habe ich letzten Samstag an einem wunderschönen Bach im Sauerland ca. 14 Forellen auf 600m Bachstrecke (12 Gumpen) in in 40 Minuten gefischt, das wäre mit einer 0,16 Schnur nicht möglich gewesen....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## BickFish79 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Hallo Freunde aus aktuellem Anlaß möchte ich mich mal hier im Board zum ersten mal einklinken. Zu erst mal, ich finde das Board hier super und eure Hilfsbereitschaft ist auch echt Klasse.
Ich angel erst seit 13 jahren und war schon sehr oft am Fopu und bei mir hat ne 18 Hauptschnur und ein 16er Vorfach auch schon ne 3,5 kilo Forelle gereicht, aller dings muss ich sagen hat meine rute aber auch dem entsprechend die harten schläge abgefangen.
Jetzt hab ich aber auch mal ne Frage. Ich bin seit Gestern stolzer Besitzer einer exori sensitip zum sbiro angeln. Hab damit (sbiro ageln) noch keine große Erfahrung. Jetzt möchte ich nächste woche zum "fopu" fahren bei dem ich weiss dass evtl lafos drin sind bis 16 pfund. da ich mit dieser rute noch nicht gefischt habe stellt sich m ir die frage: Ist eurer meinung nach die rute weich genug um sie mit ner 20 hs und nem 18 vorfach zu fischen. (natürlich mit der angst dass im schönsten fall mal so ein riesen ding ran geht).
oder sollte ich doch auf ne 22er hs und 20vf umspulen.
die rolle ist übrigens ne spro passion 710 und hat ne sehr gute kopfbremse wie ich finde. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr eure erfahrung in bezug auf dünne schnüre an weichen ruten und großen forellen mit mir teilen würdet. mfg jens


----------



## voice (2. September 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

hmmmmm....das material ist bestimmt sehr gut....dennoch ich würde 22-20 nehmen
voice


----------



## Ulli3D (2. September 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Ich hab die Sensitip selber und normalerweise sollte eine 20er auch bei den Dicken reichen wobei es fraglich ist, ob man auch eine von den Dicken zzt. an den Haken bekommt.


----------



## GT512 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

@ angelnoob8

denke das du mit der 20er als HS und 18er Vorfach besser dran bist als mit der dickeren Variante.
ich selbst fische 18er HS 16er VoFa,werde aber demnächst testweise auf 14er HS und 14er Vofa Fluocarbon umsteigen,14er VoFa deswegen,da die tragkraft ca. 20-25% unter der tragkraft der HS liegt und da eh Floucarbon kann man die selbe stärke nehmen.
besitze auch eine dieser Sensitipruten und finde sie einentlich recht weich,aber trotzden ordentlicher blank genau was du denke ich auch suchst.sollte sie dir dennoch zu hart sein hast du ja noch die Wechselspitzen die du einfach ausprobieren solltest.
zu sbiro:ist eigentlich ganz einfach siehe hier:
http://www.forellensee-angeln.de/sbiro.php

denke das wird dir am anfang helfen,bis du selber rausgefunden hast was und wie die feinheiten bei einer sbiro montage sind.


hoffe ich konnte dir und auch anderen helfen.

grüße und Petri heil


----------



## Annabella (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



BickFish79 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde aus aktuellem Anlaß möchte ich mich mal hier im Board zum ersten mal einklinken. Zu erst mal, ich finde das Board hier super und eure Hilfsbereitschaft ist auch echt Klasse.
> Ich angel erst seit 13 jahren und war schon sehr oft am Fopu und bei mir hat ne 18 Hauptschnur und ein 16er Vorfach auch schon ne 3,5 kilo Forelle gereicht, aller dings muss ich sagen hat meine rute aber auch dem entsprechend die harten schläge abgefangen.
> Jetzt hab ich aber auch mal ne Frage. Ich bin seit Gestern stolzer Besitzer einer exori sensitip zum sbiro angeln. Hab damit (sbiro ageln) noch keine große Erfahrung. Jetzt möchte ich nächste woche zum "fopu" fahren bei dem ich weiss dass evtl lafos drin sind bis 16 pfund. da ich mit dieser rute noch nicht gefischt habe stellt sich m ir die frage: Ist eurer meinung nach die rute weich genug um sie mit ner 20 hs und nem 18 vorfach zu fischen. (natürlich mit der angst dass im schönsten fall mal so ein riesen ding ran geht).
> oder sollte ich doch auf ne 22er hs und 20vf umspulen.
> ...


Würde mind. ne 20er nehmen, aber nie mit spiro auf Großforellen


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Ob ihm die Antwort noch hilft? |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



Annabella schrieb:


> Würde mind. ne 20er nehmen, aber nie mit spiro auf Großforellen



warum?

antonio


----------



## Annabella (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

na weil viel zu groß und zu schnell. Auf Großforellen lieber mit Glas


----------



## Annabella (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ob ihm die Antwort noch hilft? |kopfkrat


viell. ihm nicht mehr, aber evtl. anderen


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



Annabella schrieb:


> na weil viel zu groß und zu schnell. Auf Großforellen lieber mit Glas



und was hat jetzt die größe und schnelligkeit mit nem spiro zu tun?

antonio


----------



## Annabella (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

langsm sinkentes könnte man theoretisch nehmen.
Aber die Größe...... Die haben auch Augen im Kopf.
Und sind wesentlich sensibler als kleinere Artgenossen.
Sieh Dir mal Unterwasseraufnahmen an, dann verstehst Du.


----------



## Annabella (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



antonio schrieb:


> und was hat jetzt die größe und schnelligkeit mit nem spiro zu tun?
> 
> antonio


und mit dem glas kann man besser die tiefe variieren, was auch wichtig ist


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Kann ich so nicht Unterschreiben...
Nicht umsonst fischt man beim Sbiro mit 150-250cm Vorfächer, da ist es denke ich egal ob da ein Sbiro oder ein Glas vorgeschaltet ist.
Zumal die Forellen auch das Glas sehen können ( es ist Nicht unsichtbar ! )

Und bzgl. höhe... da ist zählen angesagt, dann klappt das ganz gut! 

LG Thomas 

Btw: Fische ausschließlich mit 0,18er und 0,20er Mono ( Berkley Trilene und Stroft GTM )


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



Annabella schrieb:


> und mit dem glas kann man besser die tiefe variieren, was auch wichtig ist



ja und was hat das jetzt mit großforellen zu tun bzw mit der größe und geschwindigkeit dieser.

antonio


----------



## Annabella (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht Unterschreiben...
> Nicht umsonst fischt man beim Sbiro mit 150-250cm Vorfächer, da ist es denke ich egal ob da ein Sbiro oder ein Glas vorgeschaltet ist.
> Zumal die Forellen auch das Glas sehen können ( es ist Nicht unsichtbar ! )
> 
> ...


sorry, aber definitiv kann man mit Spiro nicht so kurzfristig die Laufhöhe im Wasser varrieren (egal ob schnellsinkend, langsame singend oder ein Spiro der eine bestimmt Tiefe läuft). Ein Köder sollte nich gleichmäßig eingezogen werden, sonder auch rauf und runter geführt werden können, wodurch automatisch die Aufmerksamkeit verstärkt auf den Köder geführt wird. Eine Forelle, die den Spiro (oder was auch immer) sieht, wird abdrehen, egal welche Länge das Vorfach hat.Habe in meiner Laufbahn sehr vieles ausprobiert und kann wirklich nur vom Spirolino abraten.
Ein Laufblei ist noch ne Möglichkeit, womit man aber auch nicht wirklich gut die höhe auf kürzerem Weg variieren kann


----------



## Annabella (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und was hat das jetzt mit großforellen zu tun bzw mit der größe und geschwindigkeit dieser.
> 
> antonio


bei größeren sollte der Köder etwas langsamer durch das Wasser geführt werden. Und nicht vergessen, immer ein Gummi hinter den Wirbel (zur Schonung)


----------



## Elbmann (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



Annabella schrieb:


> sorry, aber definitiv kann man mit Spiro nicht so kurzfristig die Laufhöhe im Wasser varrieren (egal ob schnellsinkend,* langsame singend *oder ein Spiro der eine bestimmt Tiefe läuft). Ein Köder sollte nich gleichmäßig eingezogen werden, sonder auch rauf und runter geführt werden können, wodurch automatisch die Aufmerksamkeit verstärkt auf den Köder geführt wird. Eine Forelle, die den Spiro (oder was auch immer) sieht, wird abdrehen, egal welche Länge das Vorfach hat.Habe in meiner Laufbahn sehr vieles ausprobiert und kann wirklich nur vom Spirolino abraten.
> Ein Laufblei ist noch ne Möglichkeit, womit man aber auch nicht wirklich gut die höhe auf kürzerem Weg variieren kann




Der war gut.


----------



## paulbarsch (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

oh annabella,
dann habe ich meine ganzen forellen alle nur mit glück gefangen? ich angel fast nur mit spiro! egal,welchen köder ich einsetze! habe schon etliche forellen über 5 kg gefangen! alle beim schleppen! weiss nicht,warum man auf spiro verzichten sollte! vielleicht sollte man einfach nur wissen,wie man mit spiro angeln muss

gruss andreas


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



Annabella schrieb:


> bei größeren sollte der Köder etwas langsamer durch das Wasser geführt werden. Und nicht vergessen, immer ein Gummi hinter den Wirbel (zur Schonung)




;+;+;+;+;+;+

antonio


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Sorry Annabella aber das ist Käse...

Klar kann ich die höhe variieren in dem ich kleine pausen einlege, langsamer drehe, schneller drehe etc pp. und somit sind wir beim " Sollte nicht gleichmäßig eingezogen werden "

Angel jetzt seit gut 18 Jahren und das überwiegend auf Forelle, weshalb ich das denke ich so schreiben kann.

Und abdrehen wird sie auch beim Glas oder weiß der Gummigeier, denn auch das ist Sichtbar!

Weiß ja nicht wie du mit Sbiro angelst, aber ich fang genug damit ( auch große ) und kann mich nicht beschweren.

Wichtig ist das Vorfach und das was dran hängt ( und wie es dran hängt  )


----------



## mantikor (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



> bei größeren sollte der Köder etwas langsamer durch das Wasser geführt werden.



das lässt sich so nicht verallgemeinern, wenn man schneller einkurbelt macht der köder mehr druck im wasser und das erregt auch die aufmerksamkeit !!


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Aber ist schon interessant, wie schnell man so einen seit Jahren begrabenen Trööt wieder beleben kann und das mit dem allerersten Posting #6


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



> egal ob schnellsinkend, langsame singend oder ein Spiro der eine bestimmt Tiefe läuft



Das Lied vom Sbirolino:

"Oh Annabella, für dich da sing ich schnella...!!


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

 :vik:


----------



## DingoDong (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Die Experten mal wieder alle hier vereint. Ich dachte ich lese hier etwas über Schnurstärken und muss mir nun so einen Schrott reinziehen. Danke


----------



## paulbarsch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Die Experten mal wieder alle hier vereint. Ich dachte ich lese hier etwas über Schnurstärken und muss mir nun so einen Schrott reinziehen. Danke




experte wirst du ja auch nicht gerade sein,denn dann würdest du ja nicht nach schnurstärken fragen! 

gruss andreas


----------



## Frank the Tank (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

um mal wieder zum thema zu kommen, es kommt doch auch darauf an wie groß die forellen sind. ich hatte vor kurzen mit einer 22 mono geangelt und hatte eine 4 kilo forelle am haken und was passierte, die schnur knallte durch. und das passierte noch ein 2. mal#q normalerweise müßte die stärke ja reichen aber ich weiß bis heute nicht warum mir das passierte#d


----------



## daci7 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Beschädigte Schnur, schlechte Knoten, schlechte Schnur, beschädigte Rutenringe, scharfkantige Hindernisse im Wasser, falsch eingestellte/ bockige Bremse oder falsch gedrillt - die Möglichkeiten sind schier unbegrenzt


----------



## Frank the Tank (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Beschädigte Schnur, schlechte Knoten, schlechte Schnur, beschädigte Rutenringe, scharfkantige Hindernisse im Wasser, falsch eingestellte/ bockige Bremse oder falsch gedrillt - die Möglichkeiten sind schier unbegrenzt




ich kann leider so gut wie alles ausschließen. die schnur war nagelneu, die ringe ok, bremse ok. 
die schnur riss mir hinter der pose, da bleibt nur die möglichkeit das die schrott war obwohl erst eine woche zuhause gehabt. aber man weiß ja leider nie wie lange sie beim händler gelegen hat#c


----------



## Elbmann (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Aber woher weisst du denn dass die Forelle 4kg gewogen hat wenn die Schnur gerissen ist?


----------



## mantikor (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

vor allem ist eine 4 kilo forelle mit einer neuen 22er gut zu bändigen !


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



Elbmann schrieb:


> Aber woher weisst du denn dass die Forelle 4kg gewogen hat wenn die Schnur gerissen ist?



Weil die forelle mit dem haken, Schnur und pilotpose weiterschwamm und ich sie mit einer anderen Angel rausholen konnte. Wie gesagt es bleibt für mich nur die Möglichkeit das die schnur zu lange gelagert wurde.


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



mantikor schrieb:


> vor allem ist eine 4 kilo forelle mit einer neuen 22er gut zu bändigen !



Ja der Meinung war ich auch


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Beim Aufschieben der Pilotposen kann auch Hitze entstehen, die ggf. die Schnur beschädigt.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*

Da gibt es noch reichlich Ursachen, Sch... Knoten, beschädigte Schnur, Bremseinstellung, zu harte Rute, Angler ..., ist im Nachhinein schlecht herauszufinden, Hauptsache, der Fisch schwimmt nicht weiter herum.


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellen welche schnurstärke reicht???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Beim Aufschieben der Pilotposen kann auch Hitze entstehen, die ggf. die Schnur beschädigt.



Die pilotpose war auf der vorfachschnur und der riss auf der hauptschnur


----------

